# Acura Los Angeles Bike Tour



## konadude (Feb 2, 2005)

Anyone here tried this bike tour? Comments?

http://www.acuralabiketour.com/


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

There was a thread a couple of weeks ago on the Commuting forum: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=22338


----------



## jksu (Mar 8, 2004)

*crowded*

yeah, did the ride last year. it follows the course of the marathon early in the morning before the marathon starts.

it's a short ride and the pace is slow for much of it because there are so many people and a few bottleneck places. still fun because you get to see so many of l.a.'s neighborhoods.

fun to do at least once, but i don't think i'll be doing it again unless i have some beginner biker friends that want to do it.

john



konadude said:


> Anyone here tried this bike tour? Comments?
> 
> http://www.acuralabiketour.com/


----------



## BeachBikeRider (Feb 6, 2005)

*Acura LA Bike Tour*

The first time I did it was in 2003 and I was just working
up to 20 mile rides. I did it with my son and it was real
fun but very crowded. It is a great way to see
neighborhoods you may only driven by.

I did it again in 2004 and it seemed like a cattle stampeed.
There were injuries in the first block. I have a friend
that rides a recumbent and he gets to the head
of the herd and races the entire 20 miles.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Probably would consider it if they would open up a 50 mile or century ride that was challenging. If they did this then the beginners would all be in one block, while the more serious riders wouldn't have to worry about running anyone over that was a beginner. That is done locally here in West Texas, of course we don't have 15,000 people riding... kind of overwhelming!
Just because it's a ride is no reason to limit it to 20 miles.
By the way, I'm in the California section because I visit the LA area at least three times a year and keep a road bike at my in-laws in Pasadena! 
I love to ride in Pasadena.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

konadude said:


> Anyone here tried this bike tour? Comments?


 The marathon bike tour is fun ride, not a speedy event.

It's a relaxed way to see the city and cruise the neighborhoods. It's not a day for fast riding. Every year seems to yield more and more crashes. The crashes that occured around me seem to have to do with faster riders weaving closely by timid riders who panic'd and lose control. I take alot of newbies and occasional riders on this tour and it's fun.

Just remember it's not a race and a more of a "sunday driver" type ride. Some of these wobbly riders probably dust off the bike once year for this event. So it's that kind of event. Some are groups of office worker riding to promote some of the charities will benefit from the ride.

I would recommend that if you want to ride fast, to come early and line up in front of the pack.

My mellow gang will stay waaaaay at the back of the pack to avoid all the racer types.


----------

